# DS NHA Stack log



## juggernaut (Apr 23, 2006)

NHA Stack Log

  I am beginning the Designer Supplements NHA Stack which consists of Rebound XT, Activate and the optional Lean Xtreme (because I am leaning out). My diet consists of 

  This stack is starting on Saturday the 21st of April, 2006. My amount will be the recommended dosage that DS suggests. This non-prohormone cycle will be done in a one month period. My weight as of this morning is 223.5 lbs. My bodyfat is at 18%. 
  The dosage schedule:


*Week                Rebound XT                 Activate                        Lean Xtreme*
1                      2 caps                          4 caps                          2 caps
2                      2 caps                          4 caps                          3 caps
3                      2 caps                          4 caps                          3 caps
4                      1 cap                            4 caps                          3 caps


  Rebound XT will be taken with a healthy fat meal. 
  The rest will be taken through the day, spread out.

*My workouts consist of *
*Saturday: Chest, abs, Cardio*
*Sunday: Back, hams, cardio*
*Monday: OFF/CARDIO*
*Tuesday: Shoulders, calves, abs, cardio*
*Wednesday: Biceps, Triceps*
*Thursday: Quads*
*Friday: OFF

Diet is pretty much the same, with 2 gallons of water every day:

*1 cup oats  
1 scoop whey, 
2 cups water
No Doz, multivitamin 
supps 


Post Workout
2 scoops whey
1 scoop malto


(1 hour later)

1 scoop whey or 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg 

1/2 cup oats

4g fish oil caps, supps

Lunch 
Meat
Veg
Complex Carb


Mid-afternoon 
2 scoops whey
3g fish oil
supps 


Dinner 2 pieces of  meat/chicken/fish
1 1/2 cup veg
mixed greens, with oilve oil and balsamic




*Snack before bed (every night)*
*Micellar protein drink 1  scoop/1 scoop whey*
*1 tbsp flax*
*supps*

Saturday
cheat meal and dessert


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 23, 2006)

At the present time, my weights are as follows-these weights are measured without the Olympic bar. CEE was stopped 3 days ago:
Saturday: Started cycle today. Nothing-no reputed warming-nothing. Oh well, tomorrow is another day
I did notice since creatine was out of my system, the work was a little heavier. I feel like I didn???t push myself as much either. We???ll see what tomorrow brings.
DBell Flat Bench Press (6 sets) 
W/UP35lbs-12, W/UP50-8, W/UP65-4 
80-8, 80-10, 80-9, 80-6, 90-4, 80-8 
Incline Smith Bench Press (3 sets)
140-7, 140-8, 140-7
Flat Bench flies (3 sets)
40-10, 40-10, 40-8
DBell Pullovers (2 sets)
50-12, 60-10
Leg Raise
FAIL, 12, 10
Swiss Ball Crunch
Fail, 10, 12, 12
Machine Crunch
60-12, 60-12, 60-8

[FONT=&quot]Cardio-30 minutes, on level 4.0, @ 3.5 mph[/FONT]


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 23, 2006)

Sunday: Started feeling a warming sensation before workout. As for in the gym, WOW. Is the only word I can describe. I blew apart ALL records of standard weight sets. I thought it might be a placebo effect, but I looked into previous users' logs and noted that I experienced a typical response on the same level as other users.
I had an incredible time with both Deads and Leg Curls. I still feel the sensation, and its giving me a pump in both the hams and upper back. 
Deadlifts (4 sets)
W/UP 90-12, W/UP 150-5
180-12, 200-10, 210-10, 230-5
Lat Pull Under Bar (3 sets)
160-12, 180-8, 180-8
1 Arm DBell Row (2 sets)
60-12, 70-11
Rear Delts bent cable (2 sets)
W/UP 10-10, 15-8

Seated Leg Curl (5 sets)
W/UP 90-12
90-12, 110-8, 110-8, 130-8, 1300-8

Cardio-30 minutes, on level 4.5, @ 3.5 mph.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 23, 2006)

Great detail throughout thus far.  I'm looking forward to this log.  Best of luck!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 24, 2006)

Monday. 
Did cardio. No problems. 
Today, I noticed a little more oil on my cheeks as well as the surfacing of some zits (GAAAHHHH). Some of my dry skin has even gone into hiding as more oil has replenished my skin. This is good. Meals have been fine, but I am starting to notice the presence of more hunger, so I squashed my cravings with some natty peanut butter. Other than that, no changes.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 24, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Monday.
> Did cardio. No problems.
> Today, I noticed a little more oil on my cheeks as well as the surfacing of some zits (GAAAHHHH). Some of my dry skin has even gone into hiding as more oil has replenished my skin. This is good. Meals have been fine, but I am starting to notice the presence of more hunger, so I squashed my cravings with some natty peanut butter. Other than that, no changes.


Increase in test along with BMR.  Good things to come.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 24, 2006)

forgot-i sweated a bit last night when sleeping and the house had no room temp changes.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 24, 2006)

I am a big fan of Activate, never used Rebound.


----------



## topolo (Apr 24, 2006)

I love rebound and didn't care much for activate.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2006)

Tuesday. 
Noticing weird wakeup patterns in sleep. Although I feel like I am awake and alive when just waking up. I'm going to get back on melatonin. This always worked for me. Still feeling the warming trend (sound like a weather report), even when standing-or doing nothing. Also developing a skin tight sensation, especially in the upper and lower arms.
Today's gym session was good. I felt more out of the weight that I was working with. It didnt seem as heavy. A small gain in the upright rows and lateral raises. Calves went especially well, feeling a major burn (actually blow torch) on single calf raises.  
DB Press (5 sets)
W/UP35-12, W/UP55-8 
65-10, 65-10, 70-8, 70-6, 70-6;Drop Set 55-4
Upright Row (3 sets)
30-12, 30-10, 35-8
Front Raise DBell (2 sets) (nice burn)
20-12, 25-9
Seated calf Raise (DogCrapp style) (2 set warmup);(1 action setx3)
W/UP 65-12, 90-10
110-9,4,4 
Single calf raise then Double Raise
8 reps on each calf, 12 reps on double, both sets.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Wednesday
Went up in barbell curls by about 10 lbs; went up five lbs on db curl too. Unbelievable burn during bench dips-more than ever. 
Sleep went better, used the meltatonin. Slept like a log. Had that groggy feeling when I woke up that melatonin brings.
Noticed more veins when doing db curls.
Barbell Curl (4 sets)
W/UP with Bar, W/UP20-10
30-12, 40-10, 45-8, 45-6
 Seated Alt Curl (3 sets)
50-7, 50-8, 50-8
Rope curls (2 sets)
42.5-11, 42.5-8
Close grip barbell bench press-superset with bench dips (4 sets)
w/up90-12
110-12;failed @ 8, 120-9;failed @ 9, 120-8, failed @ 10 120-7 failed @ 12
skull crushers with db (3 sets)
25-12, 30-8, 30-7
db overhead press (2 sets)
75-10, 75-9


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 27, 2006)

Thursday
My legs were on fire today. I gained almost 90 lbs in the last of my 2 leg press sets combined. I thought I couldve done more, but the knees were starting to give, so I lightened the load and went for more reps on a lighter scale.
Front squats-moved up 10 lbs on the last set. Leg Ext. went up 20 lbs. all in all, the first week has been pretty good, if this the shape of things to come, I'll be pretty damn happy at the end of this month cycle.
Oil still continues to be a factor as my bald head has a bit of shine that a lot of people are noticing. I wipe it and it comes back again in an hour. I was prett damn aggressive yesterday, as my assistant noticed that I was letting stuff that wouldnt normally bug me, really piss me off. I ripped one of my coworkers a new asshole and it felt pretty fucking good. I was able to actually contain it afterward, but she did notice it and in the beginning, I told her to watch me back just in case I get nasty. Slept really good last night.
Leg Press (6 sets)
W/UP270-12, W/UP360-8, 450-4
540-12, 630-12-,720-10, 740-6.5,630-8 
Front Smith Squats (3 sets)
70-12, 90-10, 100-10
Alt Step Ups (3 sets)
35-10, 35-10, 35-10
Leg Extensions (2 sets)
110-12, 130-8


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 27, 2006)

Your doing a fantastic job on the log.  How's recovery from one workout to the next?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks. I really dont ahev any problems getting souped for my next workout-although getting up at 330 in the morning takes a toll on me. As far as DOM is concerned, it used to be the first 2-3 days would be a sore on after; I started doing the NHA stack and it would seem like a better 1-2 days only. Not bad?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2006)

I got on the scale this morning. I didnt like what I saw, but I am a bit perplexed. I only lost 1 lb of fat, but even though I am only about 20 lbs short of my contest weight, I feel and look harder. More veins are popping, my strength is up considerably and I'm restricting carbs somewhat to the AM and post training, upped the protein and added a little more fat. I dont feel like I am on a diet. I dont feel the grogginess, nor did I lose ANY strength that I experience when restricting carbs.  
Do I account the stack this? Hard to say, but I think it is helping thus far.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 29, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I got on the scale this morning. I didnt like what I saw, but I am a bit perplexed. I only lost 1 lb of fat, but even though I am only about 20 lbs short of my contest weight, I feel and look harder. More veins are popping, my strength is up considerably and I'm restricting carbs somewhat to the AM and post training, upped the protein and added a little more fat. I dont feel like I am on a diet. I dont feel the grogginess, nor did I lose ANY strength that I experience when restricting carbs.
> Do I account the stack this? Hard to say, but I think it is helping thus far.


I think so, but we will see in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2006)

Saturday
There are some small increments going on here. I plowed through with good form in DB flat bench presses, went up 5 lbs in good frm in flies, reps increased in smith inclines, and pullovers went up 10 lbs. Noticed a bit of mental clarity while doing heavy work-something I never noticed before.

DBell Flat Bench Press (6 sets)
W/UP35lbs-12, W/UP50-8, W/UP65-4
80-8, 80-10, 80-9, 80-6, 90-6, 90-7
Incline Smith Bench Press (3 sets)
140-8, 140-8, 140-8
Flat Bench flies (3 sets)
40-10, 45-10, 45-9
DBell Pullovers (2 sets)
65-12, 75-10
Leg Raise
FAIL, 12, 10
Swiss Ball Crunch
Fail, 10, 12, 12
Machine Crunch
60-12, 60-12, 60-10
CARDIO: 11 minutes of HIIT on recumbant bike @ level 8, then 1 for one minute on/off.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 30, 2006)

Interesting log, nice detail.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2006)

Sunday
Weights are still increasing. Irritability is starting to set in a bit quicker; mowed the f***king lawn to day. didnt want to, made me a nasty mess.  
Deadlifts (4 sets)
W/UP 90-12, W/UP 150-8
180-12, 240-8, 250-6, 250-6
Lat Pull Under Bar (3 sets)
160-12, 180-10, 180-8, 180-7
1 Arm DBell Row (2 sets)
75-12, 80-10

Leg Curl (5 sets)
W/UP 110-12
130-10, 130-10, 150-6, 140-8


Cardio-HIIT-11 min, R.Bike; lvl 8 to lvl 1-1 minute apart


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 30, 2006)

That's a very interesting stack.  What ingredients do activate and rebound XT contain?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2006)

did calves today too. Here it is:
Seated Calf Raise (Dog Crap Style)
W/UP80-12, 90-8
Action Setx3 (slow count down): 115-8, 5, 3 
Single/Double Pump calf Raises Standing
1 on each foot, then pump out with both legs on block; 10 on each foot (increase of 2 reps over last week), then 12 rep dbl pump


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> That's a very interesting stack.  What ingredients do activate and rebound XT contain?



Here's the pdf on it:

http://www.designersupps.com/product_writeups/NHA_Stack.pdf


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2006)

I keep an accurate log because I want be able to refer back to it so that when I start dieitng for a show, I will know whether or not to buy this stack again. Thanks for the props.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not happy with the small decreases in fat loss, so I started to use my "secret weapon" . HIIT training-I've done it during almost every show and it is probably the one key factor that gets me so low in BF. I do only 3 workouts a week, adding one minute cycles to each week. It works very well. I think it works so well because my body seems to get used to the low impact boring dull-ass cardio. I hate that shit. 

Anyway I also altered my diet a little; on smaller bodypart days (shoulders or arms) i will forgo the second meal of oatmeal an hour later after PW supplementation is administered.


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2006)

Tuesday
Went up in all by either more reps or more weight. small increases, but keeping the form top priority and getting a good burn out of everything. Today will be there first day of modified diet-no oatmeal an hour after PWO nutrition, just two scoops of whey and 4 grams of fish oil with Activate and Lean Xtreme.
DB Press (5 sets)
W/UP35-12, W/UP55-8
70-10, 70-9, 70-8, 70-6, 75-6;Drop Set 55-6
Upright Row (3 sets)
30-12, 50-10, 50-9
Front Raise DBell (2 sets) 
20-12, 25-9, 25-10
Abs
leg raises-3 sets to fail
swiss ball crunches-3 sets to fail
machine crunches-2 sets to fail


----------



## juggernaut (May 3, 2006)

Wednesday
Still going strong.  More later. 
Barbell Curl (4 sets)
W/UP with Bar, W/UP20-10
40-12, 40-8, 45-8, 45-7
Seated Alt Curl (3 sets)
50-10, 50-8, 50-8
Rope curls (2 sets)
42.5-11, 47.5-12
Close grip barbell bench press-superset with bench dips (4 sets)
w/up90-12
110-12;failed @ 10, 125-7;failed @ 8, 125-7, failed @ 8, 125-7 1/2 failed @ 7
skull crushers with db (3 sets)
30-8, 30-10, 30-9
db overhead press (2 sets)
75-12, 80-10


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2006)

Friday
Allergies kicked my ass yesterday, so I took off. I did legs today and didnt do too well.
Leg Press (6 sets)
W/UP270-12, W/UP360-8, 450-4
540-12, 630-12-,720-7, 740-7, 630-6
Front Smith Squats (3 sets)
70-12, 100-8, 110-10
Alt Step Ups (3 sets)
40-8, 40-8, 40-8 
Leg Extensions (2 sets)
130-12, 140-10


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2006)

DBell Flat Bench Press (6 sets)
W/UP35lbs-12, W/UP50-8, W/UP65-4
80-12, 80-12, 90-8, 90-7, 90-6; 70-5
Incline Smith Bench Press (3 sets)
140-8, 145-7, 145-6
Flat Bench flies (3 sets)
40-10, 45-10, 45-10
DBell Pullovers (2 sets)
75-10, 75-10
Leg Raise
FAIL, 15, 12
Swiss Ball Crunch
Fail, 10, 12, 11
cable pulldowns
200-12, 200-12
CARDIO: 12 minutes of HIIT on recumbant bike @ level 8, then 1 for one minute on/off.


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2006)

Sunday
Did *GREAT* today. Made PBR on deads. Weight still coming off very low. Only a lb decrease; did a leptin refeed all day. Muscle were really full by 3pm. What a difference. 
Deadlifts (4 sets)
W/UP 150-8, 180-6
220-6, 230-6, 270-2, 270-1
Lat Pull Under Bar (3 sets)
180-12, 180-8, 180-10,
1 Arm DBell Row (2 sets)
80-10, 80-12, 80-10

Leg Curl (5 sets)
W/UP 130-12
135-10, 140-10, 140-6, 140-8


Cardio-HIIT-12 min, R.Bike; lvl 8 to lvl 1-1 minute apart


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2006)

Journal looks good, I'm interested in taking this stack as a Non Hormonal lean bulk. So, what are your thoughts so far. I'm sure their good since your #'s keep increasing. Also, I'm interested in your secret cutting agent?
Also, with RXT have you noticed loss in libido or has the Activate negated that.


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2006)

Tuesday
DB Press (5 sets)
W/UP35-12, W/UP55-8
70-10, 70-8, 70-8, 70-7, 70;Drop Set 55-8
Upright Row (3 sets)
50-10, 50-10, 55-8
Front Raise DBell (2 sets)
20-12, 25-10, 25-12
Calves
Seated Calf Raise (DC)
W/UP80-12, 90-8
Action Setx3 (slow count down): 115-8, 6, 3
Single/Double Pump calf Raises Standing
1 on each foot, then pump out with both legs on block; 12 on each foot, 
then 10 rep dbl


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Journal looks good, I'm interested in taking this stack as a Non Hormonal lean bulk. So, what are your thoughts so far. I'm sure their good since your #'s keep increasing. Also, I'm interested in your secret cutting agent?
> Also, with RXT have you noticed loss in libido or has the Activate negated that.


Thanks.
I did this as a non prohormone lean cycle. Usually, I digress in weight training-I get weaker. Its a sucko way to lose weight. Here, I not only increased on all my weights/reps, but in the short time that I have done this cycle, people are noticing that I look bigger and my neck/trap area for some reason has increased the most along with a good size of shoulder development. 
My "secret" is really no biggie-I'm doing 1 minute high as hell, to one minute low pace. I only do it 3x a week and started out doing 11 minutes adding one minute to it weekly. 
Another diet "secret" is to forget about the spike in PWO nutrition. I usually just gain fat. Now, I  started doing a 1/2 banana to feed the liver with glycogen and oatmeal for rebuilding and replenishing muscle stores. This comes from Jodi. Last on my diet needs is a refeed every Saturday. This works like crazy. 
As for libido...well, my rate of aggression is a lot higher. That's all I'll say about that....


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2006)

W/UP with Bar, W/UP30-10
40-12, 40-10, 45-6, 45-8
Seated Alt Curl (3 sets)
50-10, 50-10, 55-6; drop set w/40-6
Rope curls (2 sets)
47.5-11, 50-10
Close grip barbell bench press-superset with bench dips (4 sets)
w/up90-12
125-8;failed @ 10, 125-8, failed @ 12, 125-7 failed @ 8, 125-5 failed @ 7
skull crushers with db (3 sets)
30-8, 35-10, 35-7
db overhead press (2 sets)
80-10, 80-10

Hanging leg raises-supersetted with stability ball crunches to fail x 3
crunches on floor x 3


----------



## BigDyl (May 11, 2006)

Looking good here.  I have some secret non-hormonal weapons myself.  Maybe I'll start a journal sometime and post them.


----------



## juggernaut (May 11, 2006)

what are they dyl?


----------



## BigDyl (May 11, 2006)

It's a secret.


----------



## juggernaut (May 11, 2006)

sorry dyl. I lost my mind.


----------



## BigDyl (May 11, 2006)

No, I'll post it eventually when I'm not so lazy.

So is this NHA stack really that great?  Or does the cool bottle create a placebo effect?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 11, 2006)

Its all about the cool bottles and the colorful caps!


----------



## BigDyl (May 11, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Its all about the cool bottles and the colorful caps!




You weren't supposed to see that!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> No, I'll post it eventually when I'm not so lazy.
> 
> So is this NHA stack really that great?  Or does the cool bottle create a placebo effect?



As much as cool bottles and gay ass caps appeal to me, I found Activate to Xceed my expectations.


----------



## topolo (May 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> As much as cool bottles and gay ass caps appeal to me, I found Activate to Xceed my expectations.



weak........


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2006)

thats it. when I take it to work, my students see this and they say is that steroids? I say, NO!!!! Why, it's better than that-it Designer Supplements NHA Stack!!!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> No, I'll post it eventually when I'm not so lazy.
> 
> So is this NHA stack really that great?  Or does the cool bottle create a placebo effect?



It's the shit.


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2006)

I've read good reviews on NHA stack, but I'm waiting for Reloaded to come out and stack w/ USP Labs Powerfull. Powerfull seems to be getting rave reviews so I'm going to substitute Activate with it. Will probably run after my cutting cycle (mid summer)


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2006)

I might take a look at that one too.


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2006)

Friday
One thing I have noticed fairly consistently is the burn that I get from this stuff. I cannot believe how "burnish" its gets! I never experienced burns like this before. When i got home, I actually saw veins popping from my quads. I never saw this before. I dont know whats causing it but damn it motivates me!
Leg Press (6 sets)
W/UP270-12, W/UP360-8, 450-4
540-12, 650-10, 720-8, 740-7, 630-10, 650-12
Front Smith Squats (3 sets) (did free standing front squats-without smith machine
70-12, 90-12, 100-10
Leg Extensions (3 sets)
130-12, 150-10, 150-10 (what a burn)
Alt Step Ups (2 sets)
40-10, 40-10


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2006)

DBell Flat Bench Press (6 sets)
W/UP35lbs-12, W/UP50-8, W/UP60-4
75-12, 80-12, 80-8, 90-8, 90-6;70-5
Incline Smith Bench Press (3 sets)
145-7, 145-6,145-6
Flat Bench flies (3 sets)
45-12, 50-10, 50-10
DBell Pullovers (2 sets)
75-11, 75-10
Leg Raise
FAIL, 15, 13
cable pulldowns
200-12, 200-12
Swiss Ball Crunch
Fail, 10, 12, 11

CARDIO: 30 minutes low intensity on treadmill, incline 4 @ 3.5 mph
Changed so that I can alternate from HIIT to Low Intensity walking on treadmill-just like when training for BBing contest


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2006)

Sunday
Deadlifts (4 sets)
W/UP 150-8, 180-6
230-10, 230-8, 240-6, 270-2
Lat Pull Under Bar (3 sets)
180-12, 180-8, 185-7,
1 Arm DBell Row (2 sets)
80-10, 80-10, 80-10

Leg Curl (5 sets)
W/UP 130-12
135-12, 150-10, 150-8, 150-7


Cardio
Treadmill walk, 30 min, @ incline 4.0-3.5 mph


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2006)

Started tapering down the Rebound XT, as mentioned to the 4th week. No noticeable side effects, nor did I have any real losses in strength. One thing bothers me, all of my weights and reps went up a lot during this cycle. However, when I started this cycle, my weight was 223.5 I took a reading this Saturday and I was up to 225. Does this mean I gained 2 lbs of lbm in the one month of this cycle? I am taking pictures on Friday and will see if thats the case. Remember my carbs are almost at 100g a day, BUT my weight has gone up, my strength is better than it has been and I dont know what or how to account for all of this. My waist has gotten smaller as I have worn the same wardrobe throughout the month.


----------



## bludevil (May 15, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Started tapering down the Rebound XT, as mentioned to the 4th week. No noticeable side effects, nor did I have any real losses in strength. One thing bothers me, all of my weights and reps went up a lot during this cycle. However, when I started this cycle, my weight was 223.5 I took a reading this Saturday and I was up to 225. Does this mean I gained 2 lbs of lbm in the one month of this cycle? I am taking pictures on Friday and will see if thats the case. Remember my carbs are almost at 100g a day, BUT my weight has gone up, my strength is better than it has been and I dont know what or how to account for all of this. My waist has gotten smaller as I have worn the same wardrobe throughout the month.



Things look very interesting, can't wait to hear the final results.


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2006)

Tuesday
Went up again in db press. Nice job. Burns are great! I am going to miss being on this stuff because the burns are something I love! 
DB Press (5 sets)
W/UP35-12, W/UP55-8
70-10, 70-10, 75-8, 75-7, 75-5;Drop Set 55-8
Upright Row (3 sets)
50-10, 50-10, 55-9
Front Raise DBell (2 sets)
25-10, 25-12, 25-10

Ab Cable pulldowns (3 sets) 
Stack-12, stk+10-16, stk+10-22
Stability ball
3xfail
crunches
2xfail
cardio-treadmill walk @ 3.6 mph-incline at 4.0


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2006)

Wednesday
Arms were on fire today. Noticed even more veins swelling in forearms and bis. Triceps felt like they were goign to burst through the skin.
Barbell Curl (4 sets)
W/UP with Bar, W/UP20-10
40-12, 40-8, 45-8, 45-6;DS 20-6
Seated Alt Curl (3 sets)
45-12, 50-9, 50-8
Rope curls (2 sets)
50-12, 50-8
Close grip barbell bench press-superset with bench dips (4 sets)
w/up90-12
110-12;failed @ 10, 125-10;failed @ 8, 125-8, failed @ 8, 125-8 failed @ 7
skull crushers with db (3 sets)
30-10, 30-10, 30-8
db overhead press (2 sets)
80-10, 80-11
Cardio treadmill 3.6 @ incline 4.0


----------



## juggernaut (May 21, 2006)

This will be my final entry for two weeks to see if I lose strength or gain any BF back. My cycle is done. 
Looking back I *definitely* gained a lot of strength. I dont know if I would use the NHA stack as a cutting agent again, but most definitively as a gaining agent where calories are in abundance. Who knows what kinds of gains I could have made if I had the increase in cals and carbs? 
As for physical appearance-looking at my pics, I do see some subtle differences. More veins, thickness in neck, tris, chest and thighs. Unfortunately, I was only on this for a month and wouldve enjoyed a longer use of the stack, but I have a mortgage and 2 car payments. I absolutely bet that I couldve made continued gains on this had I been on it for 2 months. 
So, I am going to remain supplement free for a month or two (except for whey); start on a CEE cycle and see how that goes. Or, I may take an arginine route and use v12 turbo which I used before and good success with it.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2006)

So you leaned out and gained a significant amount of strength in one month?  Nice job.

I myself prefer an 8 week NHA Stack.  Next time you'll have to try it using Rebound Reloaded.


----------



## juggernaut (May 22, 2006)

I will. Who makes it?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2006)

This is the last entry. It has been 3 weeks now and I seem to have kept 80% of my gains. My strength did go down a small bit, but overall, I managed to keep most if not all of the gains I made. I made some changes in my schedule and moved my rep count higher, to accomodate the needed changes in my weight loss. It seems by measurement that I have added some musculature and dropped a few more lbs in the process. I have taken pictures of before and after and it looks like the NHA stack will be something I will use again-albeit not in a weight loss cycle. 
I will use this stack in a mass/strength cycle only. The reason why is becuase I did gain some weight, I am sure it was muscle weight and not fat weight. This made me confused at times, and because of the tricks my mind palyed on me, I will use this stack only in a conducive cycle parallel to my gains. In short, this will be used only when in a mass cycle.
If I had to change anything, I probably wouldnt use the Lean Extreme component. I feel this did nothing. I will use green tea extract, as this has been used in the past, and it seems like this is the only thing that truly made a difference in my accelerated weight loss scheme.
Finally, this stack works. I recommend it to anyone. Dont exppect steroid-like gains because it isnt steroids.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 7, 2006)

Where's the pics?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2006)

dyl, I will not EVER show you my pics, bitch. Who the hell knows what you'll do with them??????


----------



## Robboe (Jun 8, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I will. Who makes it?



Us.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2006)

whats it do?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 8, 2006)

It is the updated version of Rebound XT. The beneficial effects derived appear to be still there, whereas the negatives (namely the loss of libido) do not appear to be so.


----------



## topolo (Jun 8, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> It is the updated version of Rebound XT. The beneficial effects derived appear to be still there, whereas the negatives (namely the loss of libido) do not appear to be so.



Rob,

TP said you would send me a bottle of reloaded. Do you still have my info?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2006)

Nah, doubt it. You'll have to resendy.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2006)

By the way, if it was anyone else saying that i wouldn't bother, but cause it's you i'm gonna check with Steve first. haha.

You crazy lil' scamper, you.


----------



## topolo (Jun 9, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> By the way, if it was anyone else saying that i wouldn't bother, but cause it's you i'm gonna check with Steve first. haha.
> 
> You crazy lil' scamper, you.



Fair enough.........hater


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, I'd actually like to see Simon's opinion on Reloaded, given his like of RXT.


----------



## topolo (Jun 17, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd actually like to see Simon's opinion on Reloaded, given his like of RXT.



Would you like me to use it between cycles or for pct?


----------



## topolo (Jun 17, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd actually like to see Simon's opinion on Reloaded, given his like of RXT.



Would you like me to use it between cycles or for pct?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2006)

Whichever way will give you a better comparison to RXT.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 19, 2006)

I still have no-no topolo-info.


----------



## topolo (Jun 19, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> I still have no-no topolo-info.



pm sent


----------



## Robboe (Jun 20, 2006)

pm ignored


----------



## topolo (Jun 20, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> pm ignored



post ignored


----------

